# How to solve this IRC problem?



## GameAddict (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

Since last two weeks or so, my IP is being labelled as being of a Spammer and I am getting repeatedly kicked out of the channel.

Any idea how I can remove my IP from the Blacklist or contact Channel Op, to remove the IP from the list ? Since I can't not enter the channel, I could not send message to the Channel Op....

Any /msg tricks or something by which I can find where the particular nick is in use (other channels where he is not the Channel op)?

Faced similiar problem, anytime?

Bye!

GA


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmm.. You should change the service you use .. Userbeam is not considered of good reputations in many circles ...


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 3, 2004)

*I connect to IRC directly*

Hi,

I connect to IRC directly. And Userbeam(www.userbeam.de) is a good service (free and fast), don't know why it is not considered good? Please let me know! And if possible, let me know how one can use Userbeam to connect to IRC?

Bye!

GA


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 3, 2004)

GA, why dont you just make yourself a unique nick? like sub_GA or something?

Also, which IRC client are you using? mIRC 6.16 ?

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 3, 2004)

*I use mIRC 6.16*

Hi,

I didn't get your suggestion of creating an unique nick...you are talking about this forum or IRC?

I use mIRC 6.16.

Bye!

GA


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 4, 2004)

Nah, obviously IRC. The reason why the server keeps kicking you out is because mIRC repeatedly tries to change your nick to the alternate nick. The server responds to it as spamming which is why you keep getting banned.

So just make up two very unique Nick and Alternate Nick in mIRC. That should solve your problem.

And btw, that ban is only temporary.


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 4, 2004)

*Thanks, but...*

Hi,

Tried your suggestion (crazy, unique nicks and alternate nicks), but still getting kicked out. Do I have to register my nick first? If yes, tell me how... not so good with nickserv.

Also the channel #bookz (Undernet) is not invite-only(There is no such thing mentioned in the welcome message/banner). So where I am wrong?

Bye!

GA


----------



## PraKs (Nov 4, 2004)

*IRC Soution..*

Hi,,

 got ur problem,,

 In IRC, If ur system is Infected with Virus, U are auomatically kicked out by servers itself

 Major servers are DAL Net, Undernet etc etc
 U can try to connect using following server

 tiskali.dal.net
 jade.us.dal.net
 powertech.dal.net

 Once ur computer is infected with virus, Ur IP gets recorded in server & which will put ur IP
 in permanent Ban for few days ( depends on the limit set on server )

 1st Try to clean ur system from Virus, Use Symantec Antivirus or Stinger.

 After that Try changing Ur 1st & Alternate Nick & try to Join.

 Still not able to Join then go to channels & Join -> #downtown

 #Downtown is the Admin Channel for all of the following Channels #Bangalore, #Pune, #India #Surat  #Baroda, 

 Tell any of the OP to Unban ur IP, 


 Stil not able to Join then Do Tell me the Name of the Channel & server which u are using.

  I will Help u out

 Bye, God Bless u


----------



## Deep (Nov 4, 2004)

he is right..
virus/trojan can be reason...

one way to find it out...

close all the connetions i.e. messenger. browsers, irc etc..
and then

do this

start - run - cmd - netsatat -a

see if any connections are going to unknown ports or not..

generally few trojan horses connect to IRC server and flood thier server with spam so IRC servers simply block the IP....

so that can be of your case..

scan machine...clean it up if any virus and then request admins to remove ur ip...

Deep


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 4, 2004)

*Here are all the details for diagnosis*

Hi All,

Here are the details:

1> My computer is not infected (Virus definations always up to date)

2> Secondly I am able to connect to any IRC Server (DALNet, Rfnet,Undernet etc.)

3> The problem is with certain channels in Undernet, and not with Servers.

Ok, so the above things are clear.

The channels in which I am being banned are:
=========
Server:    Miami.FL.US.Undernet.org (or any Undernet server)
Channels: #bookz,#ebooks,#audiobookz,#audiobooks
Message:  You were kicked from #bookz by znote (banned: spammer (set by vadi on 10-10-2004@20:38))

#bookz +tnl 460

=========

Message is same (just change the channel name and the nick after 'by') for all the above mentioned channels.

Secondly, I can enter other channels like #ebooks-tech, where znote or vadi nicks are not present.

What's happening?

Bye!

GA


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 5, 2004)

*Problem solved...I am in*

Hi All,

Problem is solved, buddies! My IP was infact banned for no reason (atleast I don't know!). I checked my IP with Blacklist, but it was not listed there.

So I went searching and reading almost all the stuff, I could find on IRC.

The trick was the /msg command...here it is:

As you know, I was being kicked by nick vadi, so I messaged him...

/msg vadi Why I am being banned?
Syntax: /msg <nick> message

And after some time, I was able to enter the channel! Hurray!

Thanks to all of you, for giving some very unique suggestions! Discussion is the *best* way learn !

Bye!

GA


----------



## PraKs (Nov 5, 2004)

*Be Good With Channel OP's*

Hi

 Nice to know that u are able to connect

 See the nick who is kicking u might be a BOT or A Person

 Have u ever flooded on those channels ?
 Seems to be that channel's OP Only Banned U..

 U can try msging him personally when u are banned.

 I dont have much idea about EFnet.. 

 Wish u all the best 

 Happy Chatting


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 6, 2004)

*Some good channels*

Hi All ,

I suppose, all of you are active IRC Users. I want to know which channels you found useful.Please don't post here, instead PM me.As some of them *may*  break forum rules....

Channels can be related to Games, Software, Books and anything which proved useful for a Geek  .

Bye!

GA


----------

